# J's Journal:Conquest of a Champion



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

over the past 2 years i've had a horrible bout with candida/depression, losing all the muscle i had worked hard for; but most importantly growing a pot belly. adding muscle would be nice, but shredding the fat is my number one priority. 

I'm at 185 lbs. bodyfat%..could care less..pot belly says it all. Here it goes:

Meal 1
*1 egg, 1 cup egg whites, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 14 EFA caps, multivitamin, Garden of Life Supergreen caps (2 or 3)

Meal 2
*2 scoops Optimum Nutrition protein powder, apple, Garden of Life Supergreen caps (2 or 3)

Meal 3
*6 oz. turkey breast,brocolli, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 4 (i think, coming after lunch, this will be my PWO shake)
*2 scoops Optimum Nutrition protein powder, 10g L-glutamine,1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5 (an hour after shake)
*6 oz. turkey breast,brocolli and 1/2 cup oatmeal or 1 continental unflavored yogurt(choc full of natural probiotics with only 1-2g sugar)

Meal 6
*6 oz. turkey breast,brocolli and 14 EFA caps 

Protein 228.5g
Carbs 120g (this is not counting the brocolli which i do not measure, and the 1 apple cuz i dunno how many carbs are in it)
Fat 28g and 4.5 from the egg at breakfast


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

At first I thought you wrote that you had gotten over Canadian Depression.   I'm glad that you're doing better! 

I'm not really knowledgable enough to comment on your diet, but I would say that you really should focus just as much on your routine as your diet.  Perhaps you plan to, but you didn't write anything about your routine so I had that impression.

What type of routine are you going to do?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

will post workouts when I move back to my father's in a week and have access to the gym again..obviously that's when i will start the diet as well

but here's the split i enjoy working with:

Day 1
*Chest, biceps, forearms

Day 2
*Back, triceps, calves

OFF

Day 4
*Hams/quads

Day 5
*Shoulders, traps


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> At first I thought you wrote that you had gotten over Canadian Depression.   I'm glad that you're doing better!



LMAO...yeh those cold lonely winters will do that to ya..


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2007)

He's back in the game!  That's great you're feeling good enough to play with some iron.  Rock on.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> will post workouts when I move back to my father's in a week and have access to the gym again..obviously that's when i will start the diet as well
> 
> but here's the split i enjoy working with:
> 
> ...



Might I suggest switching biceps to back day and triceps to chest day?  Othewise you'll be working each two days in a row.  Unless of course that is your goal.

You seem to be going a parts split.  Is there a reason for this (as opposed to a push/pull/leg split)?  Personally, I really like to body part routines, but many (more experienced) members advocate a functional split.

If you do intend to do a body part split, you may want to swap the back and hams days, so that your arms can get a break.

Lastly, what will you be doing in terms of number of sets, number of reps, and rest interval?  Do you have a routine in mind?  Such as P/RR/S or West Side (for example).


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> LMAO...yeh those cold lonely winters will do that to ya..


I should point out that, years ago, I suffered from bouts of depression.  I'm sure that at least some of it was chemical based (hormonal), but I learned to not sweat the small stuff and have felt great ever since.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

it's all a matter of opinion/choice. i don't hit back/bis and chest/tris because i can't give the secondary muscle the attention it deserves. Yet, I will be hitting it twice indirectly. I also don't do calves on leg day because by the time i get to them, I am fried and the calves suffer. I had my damn workouts written up, but I seem to have lost them at the moment. I think they are in my car...will look for them tomorrow when it's not dark out (my car is very clutered)


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 4, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> over the past 2 years i've had a horrible bout with candida/depression, losing all the muscle i had worked hard for; but most importantly growing a pot belly. adding muscle would be nice, but shredding the fat is my number one priority.
> 
> I'm at 185 lbs. bodyfat%..could care less..pot belly says it all. Here it goes:
> 
> ...



revised diet..won't let me edit first post for some reason..cut down EFA's and replaced turkey breast with casein protein for slow digestion..thx Jodi it looks like i still need more fat, so i will take recommendations and add flax oil(probably 1 or 2 tablespoons)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

Add Olive oil.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Must be nice to start training again. Work your way up and stay positive. Make simple goals and complete them in their entirety and keep on trucking, you probably know this better than I do though. Good luck!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 4, 2007)

i appreciate u stopping by. I will start tomorrow..went for 2 mile walk today. 

Weights 3x week..cardio everyday

Upper
Lower
Upper

I hate this fuckin split, but I am in no condition to go back to my old workouts.  

1 minute rest between sets..reps 8-15..I'll switch up the exercises when I feel like it.I dunno

UPPER
1.BB Bench Press superset DB Fly 
2.WG Lat Pulldowns superset 1-Arm DB Rows
3.BB Bicep Curl superset 1-Arm Cable Curl or maybe BB Wrist Curl
4.Tricep Pushdown superset Cambered Bar Skullcrushers

LOWER
1.Squat superset Leg Extensions
2.Leg Press superset Lying Leg Curls
3.Standing Calf Raises superset Seated Calf Raises *this might be too much, maybe I will just do a dropset of one of them*


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> I hate this fuckin split, but I am in no condition to go back to my old workouts.




at least you are honest with yourself.  it is important for you to realize that, no matter how fast you want to get back to your previous level of fitness, you must take it slow and allow things to build up naturally and in a healthy way.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> it's all a matter of opinion/choice. i don't hit back/bis and chest/tris because i can't give the secondary muscle the attention it deserves. Yet, I will be hitting it twice indirectly. I also don't do calves on leg day because by the time i get to them, I am fried and the calves suffer. I had my damn workouts written up, but I seem to have lost them at the moment. I think they are in my car...will look for them tomorrow when it's not dark out (my car is very clutered)



Reguardless this is a bad idea. I know you think you are not giving it the attention you need, however it will benefit you much more to hit it with back first and then throw a few sets in rather than trying to work it again after it has not recovered after a brutal back day, but hey this is your journal, I am just trying to add something. Good luck to ya.


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck with everything oaktownboy!!! I will be following along .. I am proud of you getting back at the gym after everything you went through.. I know how it feels


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't relate to what you went through, but I can relate to losing hard earned muscle.  It will come back.  And you have the benefit of being young.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2007)

well i did upper today and let me say...no strength at all. too embarassed to say the poundages. Let's just say I will be extremely sore tomorrow, even for just a 30 minute workout. However, after the cardio PWO, I felt great. sore, but great


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't be embarrassed.  When you've been out for that long, it's quite normal to have little strength.  Just look at my workouts


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2007)

sara said:


> Good luck with everything oaktownboy!!! I will be following along .. I am proud of you getting back at the gym after everything you went through.. I know how it feels



where u been girl? last time we talked you were still in AZ


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> well i did upper today and let me say...no strength at all. too embarassed to say the poundages. Let's just say I will be extremely sore tomorrow, even for just a 30 minute workout. However, after the cardio PWO, I felt great. sore, but great



Let me put this out there for you. I have mucho respect for someone who is in the gym busting their ass week in and week out no matter what weight they are lifting. It beats the hell out of someone who cant find their way off of the couch and always saying woah is me. Be proud of yourself, this is the correct road!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I can't relate to what you went through, but I can relate to losing hard earned muscle.  It will come back.  And you have the benefit of being young.



thx Captain


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

Of all the people I see come and go here ... you are the one single person I wanted to see posting again.  You've fought your way through some hard stuff ... now you're on your way back up.  Damn good to see ya back OTB ...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

The fact your back in the gym is enough.

Let that muscle memory kick in and dont get down on yourself.

Once you get that train rolling, there will be no stopping you.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 6, 2007)

i'd say the biggest change has to be my attitude. For the majority of the life, I've had what psychologists call a "Type-A" personality; meaning I have to be the best at everything I do and am always trying to push myself to the max. While this worked out great for bodybuilding, every other aspect of my life was suffering. It took the last 2+ years for me to realize this. Now, I just appreciate the fact of being alive, and not being homeless and having food in my belly and family that actually cares. Once I got into this mindset, I realized that I had to stop pressuring myself in every aspect of my life. This might sound silly, but it's amazing how much I've taken life for granted.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

Absolutely right.

That is the mindset I wish more people had.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 15, 2007)

wel i haven't had the energy to get back into the gym. i just moved back to my father's and the candida die off is really weighing me down. no more sugar/gluten cravings, but that means the energy level is even lower. taking plenty of leafy greens and supergreens supplement by Garden of Life. i suspect it will take time for the energy to return..oh well


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2007)

One day at a time, Oak


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 16, 2007)

first day of community college. when i got home and started reading the text, i couldn't follow one bit. could be the candida or the depression, but I seem to have no interest in any of the activities I participated in before I went to college. This is why it's so hard for me to know what's wrong. College, for those of you who remember the thread I made about being homesick in August 2003, really pushed me over the ledge. I was never the same after that one year. My father refused to buy me a plane ticket to come home until I had completed the whole year, even though he knew I was having panic attacks, and when that happened something inside of my brain shut off. I have been on tons of antidepressants, none of which have had an effect. so I really don't know anymore. If it is something more than candida, I fear I will probably spend the rest of my life in this state.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Of all the people I see come and go here ... you are the one single person I wanted to see posting again.  You've fought your way through some hard stuff ... now you're on your way back up.  Damn good to see ya back OTB ...



just wanted to let ya know I didn't forget about ya..definetly saw this comment. My brain fog is so bad. I cannot study worth a damn. I sit down to read a subject that interests me, Sports Nutrition, and I get this massive fog..like a blank slate. But I just realized something today. Candida releases acetaldehyde into the body (which is like formaldehyde..alcohol). Acetaldehyde cannot be excreted from the body. Molybdenum can break this down into acetic acid, which is then excreted from the body or turned into acetyl coenzyme A(a major player in the body's energy system). another weapon in my arsenal to defeat this muthafucka. doctors recommend 300 micrograms 3 times a day


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 18, 2007)

what if the problem is something bigger than candida? i dunno what I will do if the diet and supplements do not work


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2007)

I know you've heard this before, but you have to remain positive. 

Give this some time. In the meanwhile, truely believe that it will work...


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 19, 2007)

well i just realized I am eating too much protein, given my current condition. My diet will now look more like this: 50% veggies(I plan on starting to juice tomorrow), 20-25% cooked whole grains (mainly long brown rice or wild rice), 15-20% legumes (black and pinto beans). I will throw protein in there, but protein is taxing on the digestive system and right now I need foods that require as little digestion as possible. I will also be making soups, such as this one: 1/2 cup cooked beans, 1/2 cup cooked brown rice, 1/2 cup cooked veggies, 1.5 cups liquid (water, broth, Brown Bean Juice)


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2007)

That sounds like a very good idea. 

You able to hit the iron/gym past few days?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 19, 2007)

i barely have the energy to attend community college. I might not even be able to do that anymore. Today was a total nightmare. Physically I am there, but mentally I might as well be on the moon or somewhere else in outer space. I cannot think or process any kind of information. My family is trying desperately to get me into UCSF to see some kind of specialist for the mind. I guess that would be neurology/psychology. There are too many physical problems to see one specific specialist.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 20, 2007)

starting Oxypowder when it gets here...i should be having several movements a day, with all the wastes inside of me. take before bed on empty stomach..looks promising..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

good luck, Oak


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 23, 2007)

went to see doctor yesterday. He told me he would order the food allergy blood tests if I really wanted them, but they cost several hundred dollars and aren't very helpful. This weekend he has an appointment with the number one Lyme Disease doctor in Nevada in Reno. He voluntarily agreed to take a sample of my blood up there for him to look at for free. Apparently this doctor can tell right away by using some kind of imaging technique (really hi-tech equipment) whether or not a person has Lyme's or any other co-infections. Since I'm not paying jack shit, it doesn't hurt. He has me on Tamiflu 75 mgs twice a day. He says a lot of his other Lyme/CFS patients have responded very well to it. If the blood test doesn't show anything and the Tamiflu does not make me feel better, we will hit the Candida route once again. Diflucan for 10-14 days, then Nizoral 10-14 days, then Lamisil 10-14 days and then Sporonox 10-14 days. I also would be able to eat only protein and fresh leafy greens. This last scenario would be a living hell


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

That was very nice of that doc.

Remember that luck favors the bold.  So keep a good attitude.

Good luck, man!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, I stumbled on perhaps the greatest development in my fight against Candida albicans. Pfizer just put out a drug last year called Eraxis. Eraxis is an antifungal administered intravenously to treat Candida infections in the bloodstream (BINGO!!!). It contains anidulafungin; a semi-synthetic echinocandin, which inhibits glucan synthase (an enzyme found in fungal cells). It has, according to their study, almost a 100% chance of eradicating Candida. This shit would get right into the thick of it:the bloodstream. I will bring this up to my doctor Monday.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 29, 2007)

so i just came back from the neurologist. He's ordering an EEG and referring me to a sleep specialist. The soonest appt for the EEG was feb.21 so i gotta wait again (big surprise!). The sleep specialist appt is Wednesday and this is something they gotta do before they leave me overnight at the hospital and hook me up with electrodes to monitor my sleeping pattern. He also is gonna have an MRI done. This will take care of everything, neurologically speaking.


----------

